# Running too fast in the woods?



## datacan

:-[ Hi, we are off leash in the woods these days with our neighbor's GSP but lately my V started to out pace the GSP. 
I am afraid he will hurt himself if he doesn't slow down. The GSP dog is 5 year old, my V is 11 months old. 
They criss-cossed in front of a tree full speed, mine jumping over back side of the GSP, missing the tree by a couple of inches. :-[ frozen mud flying.
Passed by me on the narrow path it sounded like a horse in full gallop, ground vibrating. All out Sam passed the GSP more than once. Even toying with the GSP giving him a head start :-[

I must admit I did condition Sam lately but didn't plan on this :-[

I am curious, should I let him rip and hope for the best or call him in before he crashes into a tree or avoid this GSP?

Thanks


----------



## threefsh

In my opinion, I say let them run. I've never known our Riley to run *too* fast. She is 5 & 1/2 months old now and not only kept up with a 9 month old Vizsla today, she leapt over a 1 year old's back while they were running.  Vizslas seem very sure-footed and more aware of their environment than other breeds.


----------



## texasred

I don't see where its a problem. This breed was bred to run and cover a lot of ground. Me and my sister run our dogs together on occasion. We will have 5-6 dogs on the ground running through the fields and trails. They have had the occasional bump but it never had any lasting effects.


----------



## Aimless1

Your Vizsal knows better than you whether he's going too fast  Let him run. He'll find the pace that works best for them.


----------



## luv2laugh

When Oso was 3-4 months old, he had steering issues. It was the cutest gawkiest run and he needed quite a lot of space to turn/make a u-turn. At that time, it was often that he ran into people, even walls. Now, he is much more agile and I do let him run like a crazy excited super dog when off leash. He seems to do a great job racing through the trees. 

My initial thought was that at 11 months your V is probably equipped, HOWEVER....

I did a quick google search on "my dog ran into a tree" and got someone whose 10 month old Vizsla ran into a tree. The poster was concerned because their dog was hurt - not drinking or eating. 

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-dog/36sno-10-month-old-viszla-ran-tree-sideways-not.html

I don't know the end story. It was interesting because I didn't even post "vizsla" and that popped up. Obviously, your call. You know your dog and I guess there is a risk that he may get hurt. I agree with the others that he was made to run through woods, but I don't agree with their ability to know what pace works best for them. He is still a puppy.


----------



## datacan

I trained for fast response time. Faster nets him bigger reward. This type of training drained his energy too quickly so I fed him raw (my neighbor did this for me without my knowledge). Now he eats raw 1/2 chicken in one sitting. :-\

I must admit, seeing him run in the woods is an awesome sight. Hope his coordination keeps up.

Thanks


----------



## R E McCraith

I hunt with several freinds that have GSP-a mature V will out run a GSP every time(just my opinion in the feild) have 2 watch a pup V because they do not know when 2 quit when in their mind it's a competion-it's the V breed!


----------



## kellygh

Pumpkin can easily out run & maneuver her GSP friend. She has run through the woods crazed after a quail several times. We have a good bit of underbrush is some areas. She has come out bloody many times; however, it's usually superficial cuts/scrapes. Briars, sticks etc seem to be the bigger issue. We had one incident requiring a few staples to the leg (puncture wound), but P removed them w/in 12 hrs despite a lamp shade : We dont stop her from doing what she loves.


----------



## Linescreamer

These dogs can see a 90 MPH fastball coming at them in slow motion. They don't watch most TV shows because they look like still pictures. Mine can run extremely fast through the woods in the dark! I think you just don't realize what he is capable of. As far as the gypsy - he needs to train allot more to even keep up with a V. ;D


----------



## datacan

Thanks, I thought there was something wrong with my training. I had a GSD before and wanted to have fast crisp command response. I got it and them some. 11 month old V, hardly any sign of fatigue after the run ??? 
Forgot to mention the GSP went home while we continued through the forest for another hour. However, in my case no GSP = no crazy running V


----------



## Riggins

My first outing with Riggs was in Bend, OR on a mountain bike trail along a river. my girlfriend and I thought he was running way too fast too since he was zipping around trees, rocks, and all types of dangerous obstacles at the speed of light. There were a few cliffs that I was afraid he'd accidently launch off of, which was my main concern. However, it was a riot to see him blazing up steep inclines and bombing down them seconds later. 

What Riggs did find out was that running too close to the river has it's consequences. From the distance I could hear a loud splash and when I reached the area that I thought it came from I found this sad site:


----------



## Ozkar

As much as i would like to say my V's outrun GSP's, not from what I have seen. My Zsa Zsa is a small GSP, but she is not only faster in a straight line than my boys, but she also out lasts them when out running. I also have a mate with a 4 year old GSP. He's a big dog, but the boys can't keep up with him either.


----------



## datacan

@ Riggins 
That picture is just beautiful. Cute little boy. Sorry about the incident, though.

==========================
@ Ozkar 
No need to compare the breeds that closely. Your ZsaZsa is adorable and I am sure every bit as fast as her big dog cousins (Astro&CO.)
Our Sam runs with a big GSP, or should I say, normal height and weight. His owners don't pay that much attention to his development. Me and Sam are together 23 hours a day/average. I know every look, lip lick and tail movement. I am paranoid about his tail and ears position. 

Back to Cody, the GSP. First it's gait is straight leg, inflexible, no more than 150 degrees in the air. In comparison, Sam's legs attain what looks like more than 180 degrees in the air. If he keeps up this pace he will have to put on quite a bit of muscle.
These days I limit his speed busts to no more than 5 min. I don't want to deal with injuries to his ligaments. A friend of mine ran marathons and by the age of 45 his cartilages are shot and he can hardly walk up a flight of stairs.
Something to think about.


----------



## kiminboonton

Has anyone ever clocked the max speed on their Vizsla?


----------



## KonasPop

ooo..i would be super interested in max speed. 

At 11mo. me-thinks its developmental and will taper down (still fast) in 11 more months. I wouldn't be too conserned. 

Can't tell you how many times I've had people ask me how fast she is and just generally comment on her speed around other dogs - like someone posted above, she toys with the slow ones, tries to get them to get goin' so she can give chase (she doesnt like being the chase-ee). 

At any given time, in any pack of dogs she's either fastest, or 2nd. I had no idea how fast they were...the only dog that has really whipped her was a greyhound at the park recently and a aussie shepard that was toying with her. Some dogs genes just make them ultrasonic...


----------



## datacan

Never clocked it, but I think it's relative to their motivation. In particular, his running partner, Cody, is annoying him very much. OK to watch the GSP on his own, but together, is shameful. I keep apologizing to my friend, he thinks my V is reckless and may bring harm to his dog.
It's his dog that wants go to the edge of the horizon, not mine :-[
Keeps up like this, we won't be friends for long.


----------



## mswhipple

HA-HA-Ha-Ha-ha!! ;D


----------



## Mischa

datacan said:


> Never clocked it, but I think it's relative to their motivation. In particular, his running partner, Cody, is annoying him very much. OK to watch the GSP on his own, but together, is shameful. I keep apologizing to my friend, he thinks my V is reckless and may bring harm to his dog.
> It's his dog that wants go to the edge of the horizon, not mine :-[
> Keeps up like this, we won't be friends for long.


If the guy truly blames you, and/or expects you to "train" that out of him, then he is off his rocker. ;D 
I hope it doesn't ruin your friendship, but in the end, at least you'll have the cooler dog... 8)


----------



## datacan

Mischa said:


> If the guy truly blames you, and/or expects you to "train" that out of him, then he is off his rocker. ;D
> I hope it doesn't ruin your friendship, but in the end, at least you'll have the cooler dog... 8)


To avoid any harm to his dog, we avoid each other. So I guess we will meet again when Sam is old and slow ;D


----------



## Ozkar

datacan said:


> @ Riggins
> That picture is just beautiful. Cute little boy. Sorry about the incident, though.
> 
> ==========================
> @ Ozkar
> No need to compare the breeds that closely. Your ZsaZsa is adorable and I am sure every bit as fast as her big dog cousins (Astro&CO.)
> Our Sam runs with a big GSP, or should I say, normal height and weight. His owners don't pay that much attention to his development. Me and Sam are together 23 hours a day/average. I know every look, lip lick and tail movement. I am paranoid about his tail and ears position.
> 
> Back to Cody, the GSP. *First it's gait is straight leg, inflexible, no more than 150 degrees in the air. In comparison, Sam's legs attain what looks like more than 180 degrees in the air. *If he keeps up this pace he will have to put on quite a bit of muscle.
> These days I limit his speed busts to no more than 5 min. I don't want to deal with injuries to his ligaments. A friend of mine ran marathons and by the age of 45 his cartilages are shot and he can hardly walk up a flight of stairs.
> Something to think about.



Yes, Zsa Zsa is a lovely dog. But she doesn't just keep up with the boys, she outpaces them dramatically, But this isn't a which dog is better post, it was merely an observation of what I have seen with my two Vizslas, my GSP and other GSP's. 

However I'm a little confused by your reply??? Perhaps I am reading the post incorrectly??? The reason I say this, is that you state that there is no need to compare the breeds that closely, then, in the next breath, you go into detail about the differences that you note in gait and leg extension between a GSP and A V??? Can you please clarify things for me Datacan??????? ???


----------



## harrigab

this was Ruby in the woods at about 7 months old, I think you've got to let them go for it, what we sense as potential obstacles dogs don't. I couldn't wrap her up in cotton wool as she'd hate that.


----------



## datacan

Ozkar said:


> However I'm a little confused by your reply??? Perhaps I am reading the post incorrectly??? The reason I say this, is that you state that there is no need to compare the breeds that closely, then, in the next breath, you go into detail about the differences that you note in gait and leg extension between a GSP and A V??? Can you please clarify things for me Datacan??????? ???


I am referring to only one particular GSP. So far, He is the only dog that triggers Sam's extreme running behavior. These two get a lot of joy from running faster. No rough play ever observed. But the owner seems to get in the way. We've had words over this. Somehow, it was OK as long as Sam had mud on his face. 
I told him to cut Cody's nails, it seems to handicap the dog. He told me I am lucky, my dog is smaller and obedient : 
I explained to him I bike with Sam and feed (recently) raw+ballanced base mix+kibble. He told me I spoil my dog.... Last thing he told me, "I am not looking forward to running to the emergency room with my dog, can you slow Sam a little, he may hurt himself?" 
I apologized and tried to leash my dog, thinking we will finish our walk, but, I became angry, excused myself and left. 
That's it, found peace here on HVF.


----------



## Hbomb

Datacan, I know the feeling. Hercules has been playing with a smaller dog, a mini poodle cross called Marley, ever since he was tiny. Marley has always been faster than H but now H has grown he can catch him. H is now quite a lot bigger than him and I've noticed he doesn't wrestle with him like he does with other viszlas/ labs/ retrievers etc, the two of them just run around together after a ball.

Anyway today Marley's owner said Marley was 'frightened of H.'. (I'm no expert but I thought tail between legs/hackles up meant fear? Marley was at the time running and jumping with H,as well as jumping at me to try to get to my bag of treats.

Anyway, I called H to me (using a treat of course, otherwise he would completely ignore me :-\) and put his lead back on. When marley saw the treat in my hand he came up as well!

Marleys owner then said 'your dog is going to get a lot bigger, I don't want him to play with Marley any more, when you see us can you please leash him as we want to let Marley run free?' 

Wtf?! I was not happy. There seems to be a bit of a hierarchy at our dog park and I don't want H to get a reputation for being a bully as he is so friendly!

Grrrr!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Sooooo glad we haven't got Dog Parks here in the UK!!!

Think I would have been arrested at least five times by now if we did!! :-\ ???

Hobbsy


----------



## Hbomb

Haha I do live in the UK, the field where I take H in the evening has always got 6 or 7 dogs at once running around off their leads so I suppose it's an unofficial 'dog park' !

Although sometimes you get kids playing football there.... H's favourite game is playing with his own football..he's 'interrupted' a few games :-\


----------



## gunnr

Datacan

Should you ever find yourself, and Sam, in Connecticut. I've got 25,000 acres and rock and roller for Sam to play with.

I'm very fortunate to not have to utilize a Dog Park. The girls have 2 acres for a backyard, with a river and woods, and a lab playmate next door. If that's not enough, and it usually isn't, there's the forest 2 miles away.

To All

Let your dogs run. They were born to run.


----------



## texasred

Hbomb said:


> Datacan, I know the feeling. Hercules has been playing with a smaller dog, a mini poodle cross called Marley, ever since he was tiny. Marley has always been faster than H but now H has grown he can catch him. H is now quite a lot bigger than him and I've noticed he doesn't wrestle with him like he does with other viszlas/ labs/ retrievers etc, the two of them just run around together after a ball.
> 
> Anyway today Marley's owner said Marley was 'frightened of H.'. (I'm no expert but I thought tail between legs/hackles up meant fear? Marley was at the time running and jumping with H,as well as jumping at me to try to get to my bag of treats.
> 
> Anyway, I called H to me (using a treat of course, otherwise he would completely ignore me :-\) and put his lead back on. When marley saw the treat in my hand he came up as well!
> 
> Marleys owner then said 'your dog is going to get a lot bigger, I don't want him to play with Marley any more, when you see us can you please leash him as we want to let Marley run free?'
> 
> Wtf?! I was not happy. There seems to be a bit of a hierarchy at our dog park and I don't want H to get a reputation for being a bully as he is so friendly!
> 
> Grrrr!


She probably just doesn't want her dog to get hurt. Those toy breeds break easy. She probably needs to remove her dog from the park when bigger dogs are there. My friend let his wife's Yorkie out in the yard with his vizsla to go potty. It died from a vizsla side kick as the V ran past it.. The vizsla wasn't trying to be mean, just playing.


----------



## Hbomb

Yeah you're probably right! Think I was just being bitter! :-\

Sorry to hear about the poor Yorkie :-[.I'll need to be more careful as h gets bigger.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Apologies Hbomb,
Didn't realize you lived here (UK) :-[

I used to be quite social on my walks letting Brook 'roll' with all breeds.
Had some similar 'Run In's' with other breed owners, so now mainly walk with similar breeds or gundogs, who tend to give as good as they get regarding free running/play 

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan

I noticed my V doesn't eat much in the morning, makes me think it is adaptive and maybe healthier to run on empty stomach. Why carry all that food? At night he can eat like a monster. 

I habitually take him off the path in the woods, he seems to like that. Jumping over fallen trees, limbs. All natural agility equipment. Amazing how he can clear a 4 ft thick tree trunk when he runs up.
Bonus, some cut stumps are like WHOA boards, very cool. 

Amazing dogs 8)

Regards to all,
Julius


----------

